# experienced climber wanted: In sunny Germany



## becks (Dec 24, 2007)

hi there,
is there anyone who`s out for a real change of climate!?
I offer one job for an experianced climber in treecare + falling. Own equip welcome. Money? Lets talk about! Knowledge of german language is helpful/not nessesary as long as you don´t mind my pidginstyle.
My employee is leaving me for one year to climb trees in beautyful BC, so hopefully someone is willing to work over here.
check www.huss-seilklettertechnik.de!
I hope to hear from someone. Ok, now enjoy the chrismasthing, lots of gifts lots of peace, marc


----------



## climbingeddy (Dec 25, 2007)

*hello from munich*

eddy/EU-citizen/32/top-treeclimber and groundsman/5years experience/any type of treework....from large hazardous removals to fine pruning/.....germany/U.K/ireland/austria/U.S.A
......could start a.s.a.p...would like to work for 1year in bremen
....for further details......call +49-175-8820827(munich)
....or send email:[email protected]
have a great day........eduard
ps.i speak german as well


----------

